# Transferring ingredients to new Beersmith install



## rehabs_for_quitters (3/7/14)

for the life of me I just can't seem to get my ingredients list over from my old Beersmith install, spent the last hour searching and nothings working, got my recipes and everything else sorted but can't get the bloody grains to come on down,
Can anyone help please as its doing my head in


----------



## marksy (13/7/14)

Riddle me where it saves the ingredients and what type of file?

Have you looked on the BS forums, or even send Brad an email.


----------



## indica86 (14/7/14)

did you export the list?
I just tried and it works, then you can re open it.


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (14/7/14)

Strangely enough I gave up on it, I have just gone back in and now they are there two weeks after the fact, who knows what the hell happened maybe it was because I was sober at the time,

Cheers


----------



## Moad (16/9/14)

You can use Dropbox to store your data which I've just started doing. Just make sure if you add a new PC you rename the folder, create another folder with that name, change directory in bs then change the name back.


----------

